# Cannonballing?



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

Being new to pipes, a buddy told me the other day that if I'm going to be smoking any Flake (thinking I just might get some in my newbie sampler trade) that I should look into cannonballing. What exactly is cannonballing and what is the best way to go about doing it efficiently. I have tried to search it on Puff and have seen it mentioned but never defined and described.

Thanks for any input


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

So I'm the one who told you about cannon balling and now I must make a correction. It is called musket balling. Nite follow the following link and go to the first post and Freestoke will explain it better than I could ever.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/293111-musketballing.html
Sorry to mislead you bro!!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I've found it to work well indeed... Still need to make sure the flake isn't *too* wet, but otherwise it's comparable with a fold and stuff method, as far as the type of smoke you get... A flake will smoke differently depending on how you rub it out and pack it, I tend to prefer them musketballed. The thread Monte linked to is where I got my info.


----------

